# Pictures of Iraq Marine with bride



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

http://www.worldpressphoto.com/index.ph ... width=high]?rss

http://archive.reduxpictures.com/Produc ... id=6415897

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

That's gotta be a ****ty situation to be in, and it also shows the definition of love.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

They were in love before he went to Iraq, and she still loved him even after he was wounded...
Stuff happens in life. The person you marry could end up paralyzed in a car accident, or end up a burn victim, etc. If you love a person for who he/she is, and that person gets injured, it shouldn't matter.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

*re: Picture of Iraq Marine with bride*

Why exactly are we fighting a war in Iraq? I can't seem to remember.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

That's hard to view.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not only is that love, it is also strength. Outer beauty is only skin deep. Unfortunately, war does this.
She loves him no matter what and still sees the man within. Their children will come to know him as "dad". :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know....she loves him in spite of his physicality or else she would have moved on while he was away.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yikes... this is a touchy one.

How many people here can honestly say that they would do the same thing as the woman if they were in her shoes? I honestly don't even know. I guess it's pretty hard to say unless you're in that situation yourself. I really feel sorry for that guy, though. I most certainly would not want to have to live like that for the rest of my life. That is absolutely awful. Not only is his face destroyed, but he only has half of a hand and only one eye that he can barely see with.

I kind of thought about what MadLib was saying, and he does have a point. I read up on this story, and he was a close friend of her family's for years. It's not like she could just leave him after this happened. Of course we have no idea what she really is thinking, but I'm sure she was under a ton of pressure from everyone, including her family and the media. 

But yikes, wow. I can hardly stand to even look at those pictures.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

MadLib said:


> What if she just feels sorry for him? And she felt trapped and just went along with it??


Yeah, I thought this was probably the case when I first heard about it. She is basically f**ked because the world will have nothing but contempt for her if she drops him and she will hate herself, it's all rather unfortunate.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

As much as I'd like to believe she did it out of love, I'm with Njodis and all. She was put in an impossible situation.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Holy crap. What a downer. 
She's a better person than I am, that's for sure.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Interesting how people have different takes on such a thing. She loves him beyond his injuries vs. she feels sorry for him, doesn't want to embarrass him, she is trapped. 

Is love skin deep?


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

It could go either way to be fair. The amoral part of me has a hard time accepting the 'true love' theory and leans towards the argument that she has no choice, but that's probably just a reflection of my horrible personality.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Seeing those pictures makes me want to cry. It's so tragic. To see the pictures before his injuries, they looked so happy. She does look a bit traumatized in the wedding pictures.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

how awful...


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

That is so sad. Makes you want to cry. At least he is still alive. If you really love someone I dont think it should matter.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Pictures of Iraq Marine with bride*



meggiehamilton said:


> That is so sad. Makes you want to cry. At least he is still alive. If you really love someone I dont think it should matter.


It shouldn't, but it does. I'm a cynical ******* and my first thoughts were that she probably felt an obligation to stay with him even if (though?) she loved him. If that makes sense. For instance, what would of his chances been on becoming married if this had happened before he knew her? We don't know but in all honesty I don't have that much faith in the rest of humanity.

In any case this story is depressing.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

Very sad story. Glad she stayed with him though. Wish guys who had families/wives wern't the ones who got injured in combat.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Pictures of Iraq Marine with bride*



Nae said:


> meggiehamilton said:
> 
> 
> > That is so sad. Makes you want to cry. At least he is still alive. If you really love someone I dont think it should matter.
> ...


Yep, I totally agree with you on that whole post. Well, I guess it's pretty pointless to even discuss this whole thing, because we'll never know what really happened, but it's kind of interesting.

Let's face it- he literally looks like a monster from a horror movie now. That is tough to deal with. I don't know if this sounds strange or not, but to me, a person is their face (if that makes any sense). If my brother somehow got a face transplant, I wouldn't even think of him as the same person anymore. When I look at the before and after pictures of that guy, I imagine a totally different person. I can't even imagine them being the same person.

If any of us were to become horribly mutilated today, the chances of us ever getting married or even ever having a boyfriend/girlfriend are pretty much zero, and you damn well know it's true. You would not ever give a chance to someone that looked like that, either.

How do you dump your fiance in that situation? You can't.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

If I were him, I'd beg for euthanasia.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

This makes me so sad. Anyone know what happened to him that mutilated him that badly?


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

*Njodis wrote:*


> Let's face it- he literally looks like a monster from a horror movie now.


Hey don't hold back now. :lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Saw that on tv a couple weeks ago. Sad situation.

Being the realist that I am, I have to think that maybe woman feels as unlucky as he probably does. She can't leave him now without major feelings of guilt and self-hate, and she'd be vilified by everyone else. Of course this is an extreme situation, but it just goes to show you....looks matter.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Pictures of Iraq Marine with bride*



emptybottle said:


> This makes me so sad. Anyone know what happened to him that mutilated him that badly?


I think a suicide bomber blew up a truck next to his. He got the worst of it, and a buddy of his lost a foot.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

ok there should have been some warning beforing viewing or something.. i didnt expect it to be that bad...

thats just horrible,


----------



## bagawitz (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes the guy became disfigured. But as Grace said, we need to realize that this could happen to anyone - there are no guarantees in this life. This guy deserves as much love as anyone else.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Restless Mind said:


> If I were him, I'd beg for euthanasia.


He probably feels lucky to be alive and also realizes that there is more to life than what you look like. People should not have to meet a certain standard regarding looks to live.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I found a video of him talking about what happened:

http://www.ksdk.com/video/player.aspx?aid=42082&bw=

Pretty brutal.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

This is probably going to sound mean and some here may not like what I'm going to say, but I can't believe the marine still expected that beautiful girl to marry him! Yes, it's a tragedy and I feel terrible for that guy, but the facts are what they are. If that were me and I REALLY loved her, I would want to have what's best for her. Life isn't fair and sometimes things happen in life that we don't like. And when they do then the right decisions have to be made and we have to do the right thing. I'm sure he is probably a great guy, but as someone previously said he looks like a monster from a movie. I meant that as no disrespect towards him but it is just a fact. If that were me I would not expect her to marry me - nor would I want her to. I would want her to have the best. 

Like it or not, physical appearance certainly plays some sort of role of what we look for a mate. It is an important part of our society. As Nae alluded to, there is very little chance this woman would have married this man if she had met him AFTER he became disfigured. The honest truth is nobody - man or woman - would ever willingly choose a potential partner that is horribly disfigured such as this marine (especially a very attractive woman such as this one). This poor woman is caught in a position where she feels she has no choice but to marry this man. Again, it was a real tragedy this happened to that poor man, but it is what it is and he should've let her go on with a normal life and he should try to do the best he can to adjust to his situation.

You know, we here at the forum have our own disability call SAD. I am in no way saying we are in as bad a situation as the marine. I'm just saying that I've had this condition (SAD) for my entire 41 years and nobody is feeling sorry for me. No women are feeling sorry for me and therefore wanting to marry me. It's just the hand that life has dealt me (and all of us).

Whether it is us with our SAD or whether it is the marine with his disfigurement ... Life is not fair.

Lifetimer


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

~


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Pictures of Iraq Marine with bride*



Lifetimer said:


> This is probably going to sound mean and some here may not like what I'm going to say, but I can't believe the marine still expected that beautiful girl to marry him! Yes, it's a tragedy and I feel terrible for that guy, but the facts are what they are. If that were me and I REALLY loved her, I would want to have what's best for her. Life isn't fair and sometimes things happen in life that we don't like.


How is this not what is best for her if she is in love with the guy?

I think that some of what is being said in this thread is done so because of a defense mechanism. People wonder why they do not have someone when someone who looks like this does. It's called love, and some people might never be fortunate enough to find it. Seems like he has.

But hey, everyone else here is lucky enough to have their looks, right? I mean, since that is what is so important in life.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

*Re: re: Pictures of Iraq Marine with bride*



GraceLikeRain said:


> Lifetimer said:
> 
> 
> > This is probably going to sound mean and some here may not like what I'm going to say, but I can't believe the marine still expected that beautiful girl to marry him! Yes, it's a tragedy and I feel terrible for that guy, but the facts are what they are. If that were me and I REALLY loved her, I would want to have what's best for her. Life isn't fair and sometimes things happen in life that we don't like.
> ...


She may very well still love him but that doesn't necessarily mean she still truly wanted to marry him. As an example, there are many people who get divorced but still love the person they divorced. Even though they still love the person, they know - for whatever reason - it is just not in their best interest to be married to that person. The same can be true in this case. I can see the possibility of this woman still having a love for this guy, but I can also very easily see the distinct possibility of her wanting to be married to someone more physically "normal". I just believe she married him because she felt sorry for him and because she felt she had to.



GraceLikeRain said:


> But hey, everyone else here is lucky enough to have their looks, right? I mean, since that is what is so important in life.?


No, I don't believe looks are not what is most important in life. BUT, as I mentioned in my previous post, looks are a big part of our society. No matter where she goes with her husband now, people are going to stare. I doubt if she will get a good feeling from that. And that is just one example of the role looks play. I'm sure I can name several more examples of how his severely disfigured physical appearance can negatively affect her. Another example, of course, is how most likely she is no longer physically attracted to him. I mean, how could she? I think she would have had no trouble at all finding someone else that she would've overall been happier with. I do not mean that as a put down at all of the marine. I seen the news video of the interview with him and he does seem like a good guy. I'm just stating the facts of the situation.

Sometimes in life everything doesn't have a happy ending.

Lifetimer


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

I agree with lifetimer. If I were to have a girl that loved me and i loved her back and that happened to me I'd not want her to marry me due to the fact she'd have an overall happier life with someone she could actually be physically attracted to as well as have an emotional connection with. As lifetimer said, life doesnt always have a happy ending, even if he didn't deserve such a terrible thing to happen. 

Really it seems like the only guys who get killed or injured are the ones with families. Then there are guys like me with noone who've been in the service for 12 years and the worst thats happened was getting sand in your eyes. Not fair really, but life never is.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Pictures of Iraq Marine with bride*



GraceLikeRain said:


> Lifetimer said:
> 
> 
> > This is probably going to sound mean and some here may not like what I'm going to say, but I can't believe the marine still expected that beautiful girl to marry him! Yes, it's a tragedy and I feel terrible for that guy, but the facts are what they are. If that were me and I REALLY loved her, I would want to have what's best for her. Life isn't fair and sometimes things happen in life that we don't like.
> ...


I think it has to do with perception. People put themselves in the girls shoes and they can't fathom staying with this guy, they have to justify the motives in their own mind. Combined with SA (negativity/cynicism/body/self image insecurities) and you get that she basically married him for life out of pity. Which is possible, but it isn't the only possibility.

Honestly, if I was that guy I would kill myself. That is sad, but how I feel, I don't think I could go on. I definitely would not get married. I don't think I could even smile. Different people react differently in such situations. I am not him. I am not her.


----------



## Christian (Oct 5, 2006)

The sexual attraction has gotta be fading. She probably still loves him but you can't have romantic love if you can't have sexual love. If I were her I'd stay friends with him but you gotta be honest with yourself. I'm skeptical about most marriages but this one is almost definitely doomed.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

Christian said:


> The sexual attraction has gotta be fading. She probably still loves him but you can't have romantic love if you can't have sexual love. If I were her I'd stay friends with him but you gotta be honest with yourself. I'm skeptical about most marriages but this one is almost definitely doomed.


 :agree

Lifetimer


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Why can't he get plastic surgery? If he can, why isn't anyone raising funds to fund said plastic surgery? Is he too mutilated?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm no expert, but there's probably only so much you can do with stuff. I think he's way past the point of any plastic surgery making him "normal" again. 

You have to remember that plastic surgery isn't some panacea that can just cure everything and turn something into anything else.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah... he is far beyond any kind of plastic surgery. There has to be something there to work with... his face is literally not there anymore. As far as a transplant goes, there has never even been a complete face transplant done. There was that woman who had a large part of a face transplanted, and it actually looks almost normal today. It is pretty amazing actually. You would never even know what happened.

There is a comparison pic of her. The first pic is right after the surgery, and the second one is from a few months ago (1 year later). Amazing stuff: http://news.bbc.co.uk/nol/shared/spl/hi ... /img/1.jpg


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

It makes me sick to know there are people out there in this world that look at people only on the outside. Thats the world for ya. Shows ya how screwed up people can be. My hats off to the couple.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Get used to it. Personality is important, but you have to at least be physically attracted to a person too. I hate when certain people make it seem like you're shallow just because of that...and it's also easy to say when you have such a beautiful girlfriend. I've seen her.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

When me and Meg meet online, I had one picture of her that she sent me. For months upon months I had one picture of her. That was it. I am not dating Meg because of her looks, I am dating her because she is funny as hell, she is my best friend, and she also is like family to me. She could have not sent me a picture of her, i could have meet her, she could have been horribly disfigured. Would I have been shocked? Hell yes. Would things be different? Of course in many ways. Would I still love her and be attracted to her? Yes both mentally and physically. If you can find to fall in love with someone for there mind and who they really are you eventually see past there disfigurements and scars. I had a really good friend in the past who's face was disfigured horrible from acne. As I got to know her I saw past it and she was a really good lookin girl. Hey I guess some people have it and some dont.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

You still had a picture of her and she's stunning. I didn't say you're dating Meg because of her looks alone, but I'm sure it helps. If she showed up looking like that marine does, you could still love her, but would you want to sleep with her? I strongly doubt it. The point is, you don't exactly know how you would react unless you were in the situation, but since you claim you wouldn't be any less attracted, fine. I still think it's b.s., but whatever.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Yea honestly I can understand how people think that is BS because at one time in my life I too would have thought it was BS. I guess people can be different in alot of ways. People can change into different ways too. As far as me being in any situation like the Marine, well like I said before, I kinda was. I had a good friend who like I said was horribly disfigured and honestly if she would have not had a boyfreind we both probably would have dated at the time. Now this girl was not as disfigured as the marine.. she was close, and everywere she went she had people staring at her with there mouths open. But hey, for me I can see past all of that. It can cripple your sex life yes, but i dont think sex is exactly what makes a realationship work in long term. I think it basicaly comes down to friendship and enjoying that persons company. Hey if you love someone enough and for whatever reasons you cannot have sex, you can always take yourself to the bathroom for a hot shower, right?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I think sex is an important part of a relationship, I'm not saying it's the _most_ important part, but it's important. Otherwise, you may as well just be friends.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

SebFontain said:


> It makes me sick to know there are people out there in this world that look at people only on the outside. Thats the world for ya. Shows ya how screwed up people can be. My hats off to the couple.


 :agree


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: re: Pictures of Iraq Marine with bride*



Strange Religion said:


> I think sex is an important part of a relationship, I'm not saying it's the _most_ important part, but it's important. Otherwise, you may as well just be friends.


I was just about to type the exact same thing.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Let's make this more interesting by looking at it from the marine's point of view.

If you had a long-term partner, and you were involved in some accident that turned you into a hideous abomination, or maybe if in some horrible Kafkaesque scenario you turned into Renee Zellweger overnight, how would you react? 

I have trouble seeing it from the marine's perspective, because if that happened to me, I just don't think I could pull off the whole 'honey, I'm back!' thing and go through with the marriage as planned. I'd probably just cut off all contact with her and turn into a drug addict. What would you do?


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Instead of his girlfriend being put off by the change in his looks, perhaps this whole experience has revealed a side of his character to her that makes her love him more.

He reminds me of the Falklands war veteran, Simon Weston, who also had horrific burns (subsequently improved by surgery). His wife stayed with him too. 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/southeast/halloffame/public_life/simon_weston.shtml


----------



## OneSADClown (Apr 14, 2004)

Vincenzo said:


> What would you do?


looking at it from an outsider's point of view, which may or may not be skewed, i honestly think i would give suicide more thought than i do now.. i'm just not the kind of person who can smile and look for happiness from within, which this marine has obviously done and continues to do.. i commend and envy people like Chris Reeve and this marine, who have the strength to go on with their life despite being set a huge obstacle such as physical disability..

it reminds me of the movie "Million Dollar Baby", and in that specific position i probably would've done the same as Hillary Swank's character.. this is not as extreme as the situation in the movie, though it would be very difficult for me to keep coping with it on a daily basis for the rest of my life.. i would undoubtedly reach a breaking point at some moment in the future..


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

"The infantry is what made me the man i am today"

Sorry, couldn't resit...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

OneSADClown said:


> Vincenzo said:
> 
> 
> > What would you do?
> ...


I haven't seen Million Dollar Baby, but it reminds me of Hostel when the girl's face got messed up, not even as badly as the marine's and she threw herself in front of a train, killing herself.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

*Re: re: Pictures of Iraq Marine with bride*



Strange Religion said:


> I think sex is an important part of a relationship, I'm not saying it's the _most_ important part, but it's important. Otherwise, you may as well just be friends.


Are you really a female? :lol

Different people put varying degrees of importance on physical appearance. No matter who you are appearance does factor into the equation but by how much? For me, it's very important, I do think on average guys tend to be much more visually stimulated.


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

*Re: re: Pictures of Iraq Marine with bride*



Prodigal Son said:


> [quote="Strange Religion":da286]I think sex is an important part of a relationship, I'm not saying it's the _most_ important part, but it's important. Otherwise, you may as well just be friends.


Are you really a female? :lol.[/quote:da286]

To borrow a quote from Failure, "I was just about to type the exact same thing." :b

Lifetimer


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

OneSADClown said:


> Vincenzo said:
> 
> 
> > What would you do?
> ...


Why did you make the assumption everyone here has seen the movie? I have no idea what you are talking about or what happened in the movie with Hillary Swank's character. Please explain.

Lifetimer


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

ebolarama said:


> She doesn't look very happy.


I was thinking the same thing. In most of the photos she's looking away, or looking frightened or with an obvious frown on her face. I would (and do) have a frown on my face as well in that situation. What that man has been through is horrible. It goes to show how terrible mankind really is.

PS- I know this is off-subject but I immediately got angry because of the war in Iraq. How many more people will have to go through this? When will it end? How many people will end up dead or mutilated? God bless them for defending this country, even when it's run by an ******* that lets things like this happen.


----------



## noregrets (May 4, 2006)

Well I tend to think she must really love him. Here's a more detailed story on this. http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/article1294008.ece

She's quite young apparently; he proposed to her on her 18th birthday. It sounds like he was her first boyfriend. She probably had already decided she wanted to spend her life with him (maybe naively, I don't know) and they were just waiting for the right time to get married. If they were already married and he got mutilated in war I don't think as many people would be saying she should divorce him. Also, would any of you think any differently about the situation if it was the woman who was disfigured?... If a woman has problems it sometimes seems more socially acceptable for the man to stay with her and take care of her anyway, while a man with problems is expected to deal with them on his own. :stu

I don't think attraction is *all* about looks or anything. Not for everyone anyhow . I was in a long term internet relationship with someone morbidly obese (easily at least twice their ideal weight); I met up with this person multiple times. I must admit each time when I would first meet them it would cross my mind to wonder if I could really get turned on enough to do what I was supposed to, but with enough cuddling and sweet talk it wasn't a problem and I really began to find them attractive...

I guess I'm crazy but it really seems to attract me *more* if the person I care for is (for some reason) not utterly irresistible to others. Maybe it's my low self esteem, not wanting my partner to be stolen away too easily. I think if this guy really loves her and has a great personality then he is a great catch...

Also I really don't think it would have been seen as such a big deal if she'd broken up with him. People write "Dear John letters" all the time to soldiers at war. That's why the phrase "Dear John letter" even exists. There certainly wouldn't be news stories about it. It would have been hushed up and tacitly understood. I doubt social pressure alone would be enough to get her to marry him. Then again, what do I know.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

it's kind of like the movie Open Your Eyes. Most people would leave. She did look pretty messed up in the wedding photo. Hopefully whatever she sacrificed will be evened out elsewhere in the form of a stronger bond with him. At least she knows he won't cheat and she'll always have the upper hand in the relationship.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

*Re: re: Pictures of Iraq Marine with bride*



noregrets said:


> Well I tend to think she must really love him. Here's a more detailed story on this. http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/article1294008.ece


 :agree They seem to be very much in love. That story is really sweet. 

Maybe that look on her face could be explained this way... she loves him, so all of the things that have happened to him happened to her too. Chances are that from the moment he proposed, she's had this dreamy idea in her head of what their wedding and their married life would be like. She could still be just as much in love with him as she ever was, but still saddened because that picture in her head was unfairly changed.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't think any of us can accurately predict how we would react if the man/woman we planned to marry returned from Iraq looking like Marine Sergeant Ty Ziegel. In my opinion, they could still love each other, but there is no way physical attraction could exist. 

What I admire most about this story is Ty's ability to get on with life despite his disfigurement. His courage, confidence, and lack of self-pity is phenomenal. I honestly don't think I would be able to cope. I would probably be very depressed and suicidal.

Ty's story is one of many. More than 20,000 troops have been wounded to varying degrees in the Iraq War. We are not making progress in Iraq and our men/women in uniform are suffering casualties in vain. In my opinion, it is time to start a phased withdrawal of U.S. troops. The civil war will continue regardless of whether or not American troops are present. The only way this war will end is by non-violent political negotiations between Middle Eastern nations and sects within Iraq. Killing is NOT the only way to solve problems. President Bush has been using practically the same strategy in Iraq for over 4 years.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Pictures of Iraq Marine with bride*



Prodigal Son said:


> [quote="Strange Religion":b06e5]I think sex is an important part of a relationship, I'm not saying it's the _most_ important part, but it's important. Otherwise, you may as well just be friends.


Are you really a female? :lol
[/quote:b06e5]

*looks between legs* Yes. :b


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

:um uke



> President Bush has been using practically the same strategy in Iraq for over 4 years.


I wasn't even aware Bush has a strategy :lol Let's face it Bush is barbaric with the mind of a chimp. Glad to hear the British are falling back at least.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I think this is an example of two very strong individuals. I hope I'm as fortunate as this guy is to find such an upstanding and morally strong lady.


----------



## TX boy (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: re: Pictures of Iraq Marine with bride*



Strange Religion said:


> [quote="Prodigal Son":f5d77][quote="Strange Religion":f5d77]I think sex is an important part of a relationship, I'm not saying it's the _most_ important part, but it's important. Otherwise, you may as well just be friends.


Are you really a female? :lol
[/quote:f5d77]

*looks between legs* Yes. :b[/quote:f5d77]

Wow, that's hot.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Hehe, I'm glad someone appreciates that.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re:*



WhosVince said:


> What if she just feels sorry for him? And she felt trapped and just went along with it?? If you were in her shoes would you just tell him it's not going to work out because he's mutilated? Plus you have all that press covering you... Don't want to make a fool out of him in front of the world. What would you do?





Prodigal Son said:


> Interesting how people have different takes on such a thing. She loves him beyond his injuries vs. she feels sorry for him, doesn't want to embarrass him, she is trapped.


turns out they separated:
wikipedia:
CNN's "Waging War on the VA" (Nov 17, 2007) reported that Ty and Renee separated shortly before their one-year wedding anniversary.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

Big surprise. Personally for me physical attraction plays an equal role in a relationship as personality.. I hate people who get up on their high horse and start saying just because you care about how someone looks you're somehow shallow or whatever.. I look at a number of things when deciding how attractive someone is overall, and their physical appearance is one (but only ONE) of those things. I'm sure most people are the same..

Btw if I got into some horrible accident and ended up looking like that there's no way I'd make my gf or whatever stay with me. I'd probably either commit suicide or go into hiding or something


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

That's really sad. ; - ;


----------

